# Pepper is 1!



## RubyCockapoo (Feb 5, 2011)

Hi all

Pepper was a year old on Saturday (4th August) and she's a lovely little girl and we're so lucky to have her.

A Blue Roan, she has gone from this:



















to this in under a year:



















Happy Birthday Pep!

Ian


----------



## Muttley Brody (Feb 14, 2012)

Hope Pepper had a good birthday. The photos are lovely.


----------



## Jack Spaniel (Jul 6, 2012)

What a cracking little dog that Pepper is. Lovely photos, especially the 'action' shot.
Happy Birthday Pepper!!!!


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

How time flies...I remember Helen carrying her around at the VW meet...

:bday::bday::bday::bday::bday::best_wishes::best_wishes::best_wishes::best_wishes:arty:arty:arty:arty:

to Pepper!!


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Happy birthday Pepper!


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Happy Birthday lovely Pepper!


----------



## Dextersmum (Feb 9, 2012)

Happy birthday Pepper!


----------



## Clairasol (Sep 8, 2011)

Happy birthday pepper. 

Where did you get pepper from? My Archie's 1st birthday was also saturday. I'm wondering if they are from the same litter?


----------



## RubyCockapoo (Feb 5, 2011)

Clairasol said:


> Happy birthday pepper.
> 
> Where did you get pepper from? My Archie's 1st birthday was also saturday. I'm wondering if they are from the same litter?


Pepper is from Jukee Doodles 

Ian


----------



## Clairasol (Sep 8, 2011)

Oh, not the same then :-(


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Happy birthday Pepper xxx


----------



## TraceyT33 (Jun 25, 2012)

Happy birthday Pepper.. love the name btw xx


----------



## Scarlett (Dec 15, 2011)

Happy Birthday Pepper!


----------



## RubyCockapoo (Feb 5, 2011)

Clairasol said:


> Oh, not the same then :-(


no, sorry 

Ian


----------



## Drea (Aug 4, 2012)

Happy Birthday Pepper!!!


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

A very happy birthday to Pepper from Bonnie and Dexter x


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

:bday::bday: Happy Birthday Pepper :bday::bday:


----------



## theaccessman (Mar 12, 2012)

Happy Birthday Pepper :bday:


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Happy Belated Birthday Pepper! x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Happy Birthday Pepper ... pretty girl xxx


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

:bday::bday::bday: 
A big happy birthday Pepper, we have a real soft spot for you here.


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

Hi Ian,

I have to admit that I actually got the chance to sing "Happy Birthday" to Pepper this weekend X

She is a stunner (yep - slightly biast) and she is sooooo her mum - it was a joy to spend some quality time with her and Ruby at 'Poo Fest.

Stephen X


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Love that action shot . . . wonderful!!! Sooo beautiful, has changed a lot!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Happy belated birthday Pepper.. What a beautiful girlie xxx


----------



## RubyCockapoo (Feb 5, 2011)

MillieDog said:


> :bday::bday::bday:
> A big happy birthday Pepper, we have a real soft spot for you here.


Is that because of the PushMePullYou thing at the grooming course?

Millie & Pepper:










Ha ha

Ian


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

So what type of Roan would you describe her as Ian. She's gone dark very quickly, even in this shot at the training course she looks a lot lighter than she does now. Do you think the coat length makes any difference?


----------



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

She is sooo lovely, I think her coat is stunning. Hope she had a great birthday!! I can't belive how much they grow in one year.


----------



## RubyCockapoo (Feb 5, 2011)

Jedicrazy said:


> So what type of Roan would you describe her as Ian. She's gone dark very quickly, even in this shot at the training course she looks a lot lighter than she does now. Do you think the coat length makes any difference?


She's a Blue Roan for certain, but looks very dark a lot of the time - looking at her now she is light greay all over with splodges of white (and her two big black spots - one on her left side, one on her bum) - darker legs and black head!

Her coat is slightly coarser than Ruby's and much looser (but still very soft - people comment on how soft she is as she looks a bit wirey)

When you first trim them then they will instantly darken as the white is at the tip of the fur - you will notice this when they get wet too - she looked like a little porcupine!

These are a couple of good recent photos:




















Ian


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Hi Ian,
Thanks for the photos, I love her :love-eyes:. I knew she was blue roan but my question was more about whether you would classify her a Dark Blue Roan or not as I've seen lots of stuff on the varying shades of Roan on Cocker colour web sites. When I was choosing Roo there were two other Roan girls and they were already visibly darker between 4 and 6 weeks whereas Roo doesn't seem to have changed much (...yet). It will be interesting watching her coat change. I've watched carefully all the Roans over the last year (both the blue and the choccie) and the majority seem to darken. I think I'm going to try and keep a weekly coat colour picture album to see the coat develop.


----------



## RubyCockapoo (Feb 5, 2011)

Sorry Clare, you probably need JoJo for that level of detail. I can see why they're called Blue, but she's just a little grey dog to me 

Good idea re keeping a picture log...

Ian


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Happy Birthday Pepper!!!!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Happy birthday Pepper, does nt time fly, she looks fab xx


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

RubyCockapoo said:


> Is that because of the PushMePullYou thing at the grooming course?
> 
> Millie & Pepper:
> 
> ...


 You got it in one. I can't believe how similar to Millie Pepper is now. Even to have the brown markings on the muzzle. We'll have to meet up again sometime and really compare then.


----------



## RubyCockapoo (Feb 5, 2011)

They are very similar, we should, indeed 

Ian


----------

